# phpsysinfo



## manilaboy1vic (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello,

I installed phpsysinfo and I am seeing the following errors in my httpd logs:

```
[Fri Oct 22 14:36:26 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8n DAV/2 PHP/5.3.3 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- 
resuming normal operations
[Fri Oct 22 14:37:06 2010] [error] [client 162.115.42.1] PHP Fatal error:  Class 'DOMDocument' not found in 
/usr/local/www/apache22/data/phpsysinfo/includes/error/class.Error.inc.php on line 159, referer: http://yeaguy.com/phpsysinfo/index.php?
disp=dynamic
[Fri Oct 22 14:38:18 2010] [error] [client 162.115.42.1] PHP Fatal error:  Class 'DOMDocument' not found in 
/usr/local/www/apache22/data/phpsysinfo/includes/error/class.Error.inc.php on line 159, referer: http://yeaguy.com/phpsysinfo/index.php?
disp=dynamic
```


```
public function errorsAsXML()
    {
        $dom = new DOMDocument('1.0', 'UTF-8');  (line 159)
```

When I pull the page up I get an XML error. It says:

Error loading XML document!


```
hbca# php -v
PHP 5.3.3 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Oct 18 2010 00:04:04) 
Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Zend Technologies
hbca# 

hbca# pkg_info | grep -i php
gallery3-3.0_5      Web based photo album organizer written in PHP
php5-5.3.3_2        PHP Scripting Language
php5-filter-5.3.2_1 The filter shared extension for php
php5-gd-5.3.3_2     The gd shared extension for php
php5-gettext-5.3.2_1 The gettext shared extension for php
php5-iconv-5.3.2_1  The iconv shared extension for php
php5-json-5.3.2_1   The json shared extension for php
php5-mbstring-5.3.3_2 The mbstring shared extension for php
php5-mysql-5.3.3_2  The mysql shared extension for php
php5-session-5.3.2_1 The session shared extension for php
php5-simplexml-5.3.3_2 The simplexml shared extension for php
php5-tokenizer-5.3.3_2 The tokenizer shared extension for php
php5-xml-5.3.3_2    The xml shared extension for php
phpsysinfo-3.0.5    A PHP script for displaying system information
hbca#
```


```
hbca# apachectl -v
Server version: Apache/2.2.16 (FreeBSD)
Server built:   Oct 17 2010 23:37:06
hbca#
```


----------



## Thorny (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,

your PHP misses the DomDocument-Module. Install the port and it will work (or throw the next error-message):

```
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-dom
```

Greetings,
Thorny


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Oct 25, 2010)

Thorny, you solved my problem..  Awesome.. Issse solved. Thanks.


----------

